
Why switching jobs is almost always a good idea - alexpotato
https://www.negotiatewith.us/blog/why-switching-jobs-is-almost-always-a-good-idea?aahr
======
svennek
Yes, but please remember that switching jobs too often is definately a thing.

If you jump jobs every year or every two-three years, companies that value
stability would never consider you (and that will most likely follow you for
the rest of your career).

The only companies that don't value low employee churn are startups (they are
dead before that anyways) and fastfood joints...

So if you are not in the "startup wonder-land of Silicon Valley", that might
be worth considering too..

~~~
throwaway2016a
I think a year is closer to reality. If you're at your current employer less
than a year consistently it is a red flag. But two years is plenty of time in
my experience.

Also, loyalty works both ways, as an older millennial my experience and the
experience of people I know in my age group has been that we get laid off
roughly every year and a half. I barely know anyone my age who has not been
laid off at least once.

And definitely through no fault of their own. Companies cut entire teams all
at once.

~~~
svennek
As a very late Generation X "babybust" (i.e. born in 1979) from Europe, that
sounds crazy..

And that isn't because of financials (i.e. going bust)?

~~~
throwaway2016a
> And that isn't because of financials (i.e. going bust)?

Typically it is because of financials in my experience. Keep in mind we were
all low level employees or just getting started during the 2008 recession.
Most of my friends graduated college in the peak of the recession.

Basically it falls under 4 categories from my personal experiences:

\- Downsizing due to decreased profits

\- "Failing fast" with a product (its not working so it gets shut down and the
team gets let go with it)

\- Increase efficiency (job automation)

\- Employers trying to do more with less. Lay off 15/20 people on a team and
expecting the 5 left to do the same amount of work as the 20 did before the
layoff.

I've seen it most often with big conglomerates where the management is
detached from the workforce. I was at a large web company (won't say who but
you'd know the name) where the corporate owners gave word to our office that
they needed to save $5,000,000 a year. So they did it... by laying off 40
people and getting a smaller office.

------
purplezooey
At least in the Bay Area, this article is disconnected from reality. Lots of
people have jobs and some are taking time off. There's little connection
between whether they are working currently and their expected future
performance.

------
msheif
Job hopping could harm one in the future, it can raise some red flags.

